# look this....



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

2 moth ago
Chaiten-Chile





























































edit:

video:http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5bw9t_extranoticiaschaiten1_news


----------



## The other Dude (Jan 30, 2008)

looks unreal :-O


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

looks to be photoshopped.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah... it doesn't really look real :dunno:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

it isn't photoshoped.

just put chaiten in google images

or see

here the video 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5bw9t_extranoticiaschaiten1_news


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

Not gonna say it's photoshopped, because I can't tell, but that video proves nothing. It doesn't show any of the lightning, just a volcanic ash cloud like you often see.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

00:50 seg


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

It shows the same pictures.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

i know...and i dont know what put to prove that its a true picture


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

I believe you, I'm just saying, the video doesn't prove it


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

ok thnxs
...the only way to believe this is because the channel is serious i think so ...they cant put false pictures..

salutes


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

wtf


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks phenomenal.

Are there any pics in higher resolution?


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

bigger than the others..


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

They are coming...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

really, what the hell is this??:runaway:


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

beautiful. I wish I were there


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Judgement Day?


----------



## The other Dude (Jan 30, 2008)

dösanhoro said:


> beautiful. I wish I were there


lol not really :lol:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

ELECTRIC STORM-VOLCANO ERUPTION


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Volcanic eruptions often trigger thunder and lightning, that amount of cloud and friction in the air needs to 'eject' the energy due to critical mass. The same kinds of photos that came from the Mt Pinatubo eruption made it into National Geographic.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

i put the same in other subforum...
the energy liberated is wonderfull and amazing


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

God almighty...
I wonder how noisy it was...


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks cool

...people... not everything that looks cool has to be fake.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

This is bloody awesome!! probably rhe best pictures ever, if they havent been tampered with!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

That's what volcanoes do...


----------



## .CL (Apr 5, 2006)

Imperfect Ending said:


> That's what volcanoes do...


And the volcano completly destroyed Chaiten´s city too


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

the volcano must have eaten electrified thai food.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Peregrin Tuk said:


> bigger than the others..


It's a pyroclastic cloud, no? It's perfectly natural.

You _photoshoppers_ oughtta get out more, no?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice, but hardly 'Citytalk'


----------

